# quivering wave-like motion



## Tood

The other day I was walking into the threshold of a small coffee shop on the west side of town.  Well, next to the entrance there was a small poodle with a easy look on his face.  At the moment I walked by, his lips did a quivering-like jerky waving motion.  Well, I was trying to explain that to my Brazilian friend and he didn't get what I was saying.  How would I explain that in Portuguese?


----------



## Fluteroo

O cão enxergou o cara e fez-lhe beicinhos.                                        Just a hunch from the broad brazilian animal body-language repertoire.


----------



## arbilab

You and your animal motions, Tood.  You can't even name them in English.  Neither can I.


----------



## Fluteroo

arbilab said:


> You and your animal motions, Tood.  You can't even name them in English.  Neither can I.


We need a video, since a quivering wave like motion, makes my mind drift away to tropical feathers and carnivale parade brazilian bottoms in motion. Insisto na teoría de que o cachorro fazia beicinhos. Here is my animated gif of a kangaroo making quivering wave like motions


----------



## olivinha

_His lips did a quivering-like jerky waving motion._
Wow, Tood, that is quite a description. Can you reproduce that with your own lips? 
Seus lábios... espera, bicho tem lábio? Humm... Anyway...
Seus lábios estremeceram de maneira espamódica.


----------



## Outsider

Tood said:


> At the moment I walked by, his lips did a quivering-like jerky waving motion.


As if he were about to growl at you?...


----------



## Tood

It was more quivering than jerky.  I didn't hear any sounds but I felt a low vibration.  That could have been the dog or a nearby truck.  But, all that being said, it was really like a quivering wave of the lips.  I think the dog was just trying to ward off some type of danger.  It's really tough to know exactly what the dog was thinking.  I just noticed the wave-like motion of the lips.  I just couldn't explain it right to my Brazilian friends.


----------



## Vanda

_I didn't hear any sounds but I felt a low vibration._ = like in rosnar? growl?


----------



## Glazzy

Que tal "acenando violentemente?"  os lábios estavam movendo ou acenando violentemente.  Ou os lábios estavam tremendo como as ondas no oceano?


----------



## Tood

I was thinking about _tremendo_.  But, can we use _ondas_ do describe this?


----------



## Vanda

Melhor dizer: tremendo os beiços. (tá, dizemos beiços para lábios de animal, nem me pergunte porquê.)


----------



## Outsider

Did he stick out his tongue like this, and was he breathing heavily?


----------



## Vanda

Out, aquela figura me deu uma idéia de arfar. (gasp)


----------



## Fluteroo

Shivering, throbbing, twangy,wobbly? in regular beats or in a spastic rythm like quaver after, semi-quaver followed by a semi-demi-quaver?


----------



## Macunaíma

Uhmmm, another tough one! Your description of a quivering _wave-like_ motion made me picture a horse's mouth when it snorts. Dogs don't snort, of course, so it surely can't be that. Perhaps _tremeu o focinho_, like when it's going to sneeze? (dogs do sneeze; I even knew one who was allergic to flowers ) Our vocabulary is disappointingly poor when it comes to describing these subtle motions...



Tood said:


> ...but I felt a low vibration. That could have been the dog or a nearby truck. *LOL*


----------



## Dom Casmurro

Are you sure it was a poodle? From your descripition, it looks like a midget-sized little llama - you know, like the ones you find in the Andes mountain range in South America. Only smaller. And of course, the nearby truck was the source of the low growling vibration you are talking about. Kind of makes sense, doesn't it?


----------



## Tood

Kind of makes sense.  I hear what you are saying.  But, I've been to the desert.  Llamas don't growl.  They basically allow a low, shrilly-type of whistling to leave their mouths to ward off impending doom.  I do appreciate all the help, Gente.


----------



## lindenkreig

Are beicinhos lips for all animals??  I was wondering if that would also be for other animals too.  I don't know.  just a question.  I really don't know if I can learn this language at my age.


----------



## Fluteroo

lindenkreig said:


> Are beicinhos lips for all animals??  I was wondering if that would also be for other animals too.  I don't know.  just a question.  I really don't know if I can learn this language at my age.


 Nós estamos aquí a demonstrar que há fogo sob as cinzas                           *We are here to show that there are burning embers under the ashes.* Actually, it is a very human gesture though the weird english wording took me to such an extreme matching, nothing to do with your capacity. None of your fault.


----------



## lindenkreig

Hey thanks, Flute.  I appreciate all the help.


----------

